# How to Estimate jobs



## ColtonA (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm new to estimating jobs, I've been an equipment operator doing grade work and a pipe layer for some years now and would like to start doing things for myself. Problem is I have no idea how to go about estimating potential jobs. I'm looking for and insite or advice from seasoned veterans of the business that could give me a little help and an idea of how to go about it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

your best bet is to introduce yourself on the intro's page first. youll get jumped on by the moderators pretty quick for not doing so

as for estimating same deal... 

but labour, supplies, cost to run equipment, overhead, materials, pretty standard then 10% for profit or to cover anything that comes up you didint see coming


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't care _too_ much about a formal introduction, but I'm a nut about Trying to get people to show where they're from. *ColtonA*, Would you please edit your Public Profile to include that bit of info? Many conversations here go more smoothly when we know where we all are. :thumbsup:

Here's our standard reference for questions like this:

Pricing, Estimating and Success


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

ColtonA said:


> ...I've been an equipment operator doing grade work and a pipe layer for some years now and would like to start doing things for myself. ..I'm looking for...a little help and an idea of how to go about [learning to do estimating].


IMO you're experience in actually doing the work can give you a huge advantage in terms of being able to accurately estimate anticipated job costs.

I'd say first learn how to effectively read and understand plans and specifications. While you're doing that learn how to effectively use a spreadsheet application and word processing application. Then find a small contractor who's willing to hire you to work days on the jobsite while teaching you estimating / bidding skills on your own time.

You might also try to find and read: Pipe & Excavation Contracting - 1987 Craftsman Book Company; Earthmoving Equipment Production Rates and Costs - 1993 Norseman Publishing Company; Pipe Economy - 2000 McWane, Inc. & Ransom Industries, Inc. These books can give you an idea of the thought process involved with estimating and a look at how many of the different parts are categorized and defined.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

The best tool is experience. Bid on smaller jobs to get your feet wet before you move onto a large job. One mistake on large job is enough to cripple you fast. Many ppl have gone broke on big jobs.


----------

